# The Chanel Tunnel



## pamjon (Dec 8, 2021)

I don't know if many people use the Frequent Traveller Tickets with the Tunnel. We buy them because it is very convenient and reasonably priced.
However, they say that the Frequent Traveller Tickets have been indefinately suspended and that they are going to introduce Multibuy off peak tickets instead.
Sounds basically the same to me, however, I have sent a few emails to them ( Alison at Customer Support) asking when this new ticket system will be in place.
Unfortunately, Alison says that as at this time they have no date when this Multibuy system will start. 
We, like I presume many others are starting to try and plan our next trip, but as we have used all our Frequent Traveller tickets the only option we have is go with Newhaven Dieppe as this the  next cheapest option but a 4 hour crossing.
So maybe it may speed up their decision making about the Multibuy off peak tickets if lots of other people also sent them an email asking when they will start.
A thought eh?
PJ


----------



## r4dent (Dec 8, 2021)

Have you checked Tesco Vouchers a one off solution while they get sorted?


----------



## Trotter (Dec 9, 2021)

I thought this was new perfume range. Eau de Tunnel by Chanel


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Dec 9, 2021)

I still have my half of the block I bought in 2019 and it all went tits up before going. They allowed another year but what happens next I do not know. I suppose that I will lose them because I cannot go there anymore with all the bullshit they throw up and change ten minutes later. I suppose that I just chalk it as just another loss. Like two years of my rapidly diminishing lifetime.


----------



## pamjon (Dec 9, 2021)

Firstly, Euro Tunnel have extended the use of previously bought Frequent Traveller Tickets until June 2022, which I think is very good.
Our problem is that we have used up now all our quota from a dual purchase with friends.
Sorry, but we don't do Tesco and unfortunately Aldi and Lidel don't do points for travel. Too late to start with Tesco anyway.
Looks like we will have to bite the bullet and go with Newhaven Dieppe. Unless of course someone can recommend a large enough rubber dingy to take a Motor Home.
PJ


----------



## Caz (Dec 9, 2021)

I believe Newhaven - Dieppe do a special discount for folks over a certain age, but you have to ask for - it isn't offered automatically.


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 9, 2021)

Caz said:


> I believe Newhaven - Dieppe do a special discount for folks over a certain age, but you have to ask for - it isn't offered automatically.


You have to book with DFDS by phone to obtain the discount.


----------



## redhand (Dec 10, 2021)

What age qualifies


----------



## Poacher (Dec 10, 2021)

redhand said:


> What age qualifies


I believe it is still 60 and you have to phone.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 11, 2021)

GWAYGWAY said:


> I still have my half of the block I bought in 2019 and it all went tits up before going. They allowed another year but what happens next I do not know. I suppose that I will lose them because I cannot go there anymore with all the bullshit they throw up and change ten minutes later. I suppose that I just chalk it as just another loss. Like two years of my rapidly diminishing lifetime.


I guess your favourite song is...
"Always look on the bright side of life"  ???


----------



## Trotter (Dec 11, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> I guess your favourite song is...
> "Always look on the bright side of life"  ???


Living in the 2020’s. Isn’t it everyone’s? 
Will 2022 be another shutdown year?


----------



## Annsman (Jan 3, 2022)

Have you tried booking through one of the main clubs? If you are a member you can use their booking services and they are usually a few quid cheaper than booking direct with Eurotunnel. They will pricematch, or even try to undercut each other, so prepare to haggle! My best saving was £20 on the ET price then a further £5 saving booking with the C&CC over the C&MC!


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jan 3, 2022)

Annsman said:


> Have you tried booking through one of the main clubs? If you are a member you can use their booking services and they are usually a few quid cheaper than booking direct with Eurotunnel. They will pricematch, or even try to undercut each other, so prepare to haggle! My best saving was £20 on the ET price then a further £5 saving booking with the C&CC over the C&MC!


The only trouble is if you need to change your booking it is a nightmare going through the clubs, but if you book direct with euro tunnel it is just a simple phone call, and they are always very helpful also the initial booking is much simpler doing it direct


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 3, 2022)

Book direct for me.
Especially now !
You might save a few pennies.
But the saving is insignificant when you compare it with all the other
"Running costs"
Tax Insurance servicing fuel etc


----------

